# Agricultural Tractors for Plowing



## peth (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm looking for your guys experiences running agricultural tractors for snow removal. I’ve seen all sizes of tractors being used for snow pushing and was wondering how they really work when compared to a truck or a payloader. I know the Toronto airport is using a lot of big John Deere tractors to clear runways and some contractors are using agricultural tractors for large parking lots so they must be working out ok. Additionally anyone have experience renting an agricultural tractor for use in the snow?

Some guys on here are raving about how fast you can do driveways with an inverted snowblower on a tractor, and with new tractors able to drive 40+ KPH on the road transport speed is becoming less of a factor. Anyone having success with a setup like this?

I'm looking for pros and cons on all sides of the argument, thanks for your help.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Most cases they work as well or better than a payloader. Each have their pros and cons. Many AG tractors are built on the same foundation as their heavy construction equipment siblings. The difference lies in the upbuild. Payloaders are better suited for stacking and do well pushing a 20' box blade or even bigger. The down side is they are more expensive to keep on property. A large AG tractor can easily push a box blade if equipped properly but can not stack. You can also keep an AG tractor on sight for less money than a payloader.


----------

